# Chongqing__重庆__China



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

City of *Chongqing *(also known as *Chungking*), China.









Copyright All rights reserved by Faunubes
http://www.flickr.com/photos/faunubes/4822148193/in/photostream


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

By Faunubes http://www.flickr.com/photos/faunubes/5655306737/in/photostream


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

By Faunubes http://www.flickr.com/photos/faunubes/5653756273/in/photostream


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

By Faunubes http://www.flickr.com/photos/faunubes/5646146415/in/photostream


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

By Faunubes http://www.flickr.com/photos/faunubes/5535560307/in/photostream


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

By Faunubes http://www.flickr.com/photos/faunubes/5527513631/in/photostream


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

By Faunubes http://www.flickr.com/photos/faunubes/5447289589/in/photostream


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

By Faunubes http://www.flickr.com/photos/faunubes/5531692515/in/photostream


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

重庆！重庆 by ICE·ZERO, on Flickr


重庆！重庆 by ICE·ZERO, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

重庆！重庆 by ICE·ZERO, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

By Faunubes http://www.flickr.com/photos/faunubes/5646376578/in/photostream


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

By 思多克 http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5582336488/


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

重庆大剧院 by Tadpole in Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

从大剧院远眺对岸 by Tadpole in Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

难得好天气 by Tadpole in Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

江北嘴的写字楼 by Tadpole in Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

朝天门附近 by Tadpole in Shanghai, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

重庆夜景 by 多樂山房影像 Eyes of Soul, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Chongqing - scavatrici by Piero Cruciatti, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Chongqing - centro espositivo per lo sviluppo urbano by Piero Cruciatti, on Flickr


Chongqing Skyline by sewage, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Chongqing ITA - Vecchia e nuova città by Piero Cruciatti, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Chongqing trees, Chongqing people by angshah, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Chongqing - skyline by Piero Cruciatti, on Flickr


Jiangbei district by Piero Cruciatti, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

China CHONGQING CITY by 6g, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

CHINA CHONGQING CITY by 6g, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

chongqing e gong yan brigde by 6g, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

By LeMeridien Hotels and Resorts http://www.flickr.com/photos/lemeridienhotels/5613012614/


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

By LeMeridien Hotels and Resortshttp://www.flickr.com/photos/lemeridienhotels/5612427157/in/photostream


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

重庆夜景Panorama by bluepointchen, on Flickr


Trip to ChongQing ( 重庆 ) by Akira2506, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Chongqing by pom_antwerpen, on Flickr


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

You gonna make a thread for all of China's largest cities?:lol:

Anyways I love Chongqing's skyline...Has a gritty feeling to it. Like China's gotham.


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

^^ Ahahaha that might one of my plan and thanks for all your comments. : p


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for posting all these awesome photos of my most fav city in asia. :cheers:


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

CoCoMilk said:


> 从大剧院远眺对岸 by Tadpole in Shanghai, on Flickr


Chongqing has city wall?


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Trip to ChongQing ( 重庆 ) by Akira2506, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

HDR Chongqing by Akira2506, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Trip to ChongQing ( 重庆 ) by Akira2506, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

chongqing by harry kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

chongqing by harry kaufmann, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Western Central Chongqing 50 by euroschmau, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Central Chongqing 212 by euroschmau, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Harbour Plaza 18 by euroschmau, on Flickr


Harbour Plaza 26 by euroschmau, on Flickr


Harbour Plaza 6 by euroschmau, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Central Ciqikou 53 by euroschmau, on Flickr


South Ciqikou 93 by euroschmau, on Flickr


Central Ciqikou 32 by euroschmau, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Bao Lun Temple 42 by euroschmau, on Flickr


South Ciqikou 22 by euroschmau, on Flickr


South Ciqikou 14 by euroschmau, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Jeifangbei 1 by euroschmau, on Flickr


Jeifangbei 9 by euroschmau, on Flickr


Jeifangbei 11 by euroschmau, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Jeifangbei 8 by euroschmau, on Flickr


Jeifangbei 17 by euroschmau, on Flickr


Jeifangbei 36 by euroschmau, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Jeifangbei 27 by euroschmau, on Flickr


Jeifangbei 18 by euroschmau, on Flickr


Jeifangbei 19 by euroschmau, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Jeifangbei 38 by euroschmau, on Flickr


Jeifangbei 30 by euroschmau, on Flickr


Jeifangbei 2 by euroschmau, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Jeifangbei 42 by euroschmau, on Flickr


Jeifangbei 6 by euroschmau, on Flickr


Jeifangbei 31 by euroschmau, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Jeifangbei 21 by euroschmau, on Flickr


Jeifangbei 34 by euroschmau, on Flickr


Jeifangbei 41 by euroschmau, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Jeifangbei 43 by euroschmau, on Flickr


Jeifangbei 29 by euroschmau, on Flickr


Jeifangbei 5 by euroschmau, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Jeifangbei 12 by euroschmau, on Flickr


Jeifangbei 7 by euroschmau, on Flickr


Jeifangbei 26 by euroschmau, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Chongqing's Time Square?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Chongqing; and indeed those square photos reminds little of Time Square


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Across the Jialing River 36 by euroschmau, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

By Julio Szymanski http://www.flickr.com/photos/juliolech/5812411312/


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Chongqing ,CHINA by hellomiaoao, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Chongqing ,CHINA by hellomiaoao, on Flickr


Chongqing 07 by [email protected], on Flickr


Chongqing 04 by [email protected], on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

CoCoMilk said:


> By Julio Szymanski http://www.flickr.com/photos/juliolech/5812411312/


this tower is freaking tall! :uh:


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

_DSC_7753 by fishfall, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

_DSC_7684 by fishfall, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

_DSC_7789 by fishfall, on Flickr


_DSC_7794 by fishfall, on Flickr


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

I was waiting so long for a new thread about this amazing city. Thanks!!!!many thanks! If there is any place I would like to visit in China, it is chungking.


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

^^ Glad that you enjoyed these photos, but don't get too carried away because in reality, Chongqing is *still* a big mess. If you want to visit the city...maybe wait untill 2020 lol...I choose the best photo of the city imo but I can also add in the ugly sides.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

^^I like the gritty things in Chongqing, I've searched many foto's of this city, and discovered a lot of nasty looking housing estates. But I mean, even here in Europe are housing estates that look at least as gritty.

I am amazed by it's highway sytem and the way buildings are so close to them or even on top of them, everything; metro,highway and skyscrapers cramped against those hillsides. That just amazing. A city doesn't need to be perfect to be a good visit  I think the city will stay kind of gritty for ever, I think the humid climate doesn't allow to keep buildings clean.
Anyway the downtown area looks splendid, one of the cleanest i've ever seen for China so far!


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

Chongqing is surrounding by mountains,so the moist air are jam up around the whole Chongqing,Chongqing is forggy all the time.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice new photos from Chongqing


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

joshsam said:


> ^^I like the gritty things in Chongqing, I've searched many foto's of this city, and discovered a lot of nasty looking housing estates. But I mean, even here in Europe are housing estates that look at least as gritty.
> 
> I am amazed by it's highway sytem and the way buildings are so close to them or even on top of them, everything; metro,highway and skyscrapers cramped against those hillsides. That just amazing. A city doesn't need to be perfect to be a good visit  I think the city will stay kind of gritty for ever, I think the humid climate doesn't allow to keep buildings clean.
> Anyway the downtown area looks splendid, one of the cleanest i've ever seen for China so far!


hmm interesting point of view...okay then


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

_DSC_7119 by fishfall, on Flickr


_DSC_7165 by fishfall, on Flickr


_DSC_7108 by fishfall, on Flickr


_DSC_7069 by fishfall, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

_DSC_7256 by fishfall, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

_DSC_6926 by fishfall, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

_DSC_7011 by fishfall, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

重慶 Chongqing Day 2 by B612星球, on Flickr


重慶 Chongqing Day 2 by B612星球, on Flickr


重慶 Chongqing Day 2 by B612星球, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

重庆夜景 by SnakeYi, on Flickr


重庆夜景 by SnakeYi, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

IMG_8809 by Elton.Zheng, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

IMG_8699 by Elton.Zheng, on Flickr


IMG_8704 by Elton.Zheng, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

IMG_8728 by Elton.Zheng, on Flickr


IMG_8706 by Elton.Zheng, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

IMG_8681 by Elton.Zheng, on Flickr


IMG_8660 by Elton.Zheng, on Flickr


IMG_8659 by Elton.Zheng, on Flickr


IMG_8642 by Elton.Zheng, on Flickr


IMG_8679 by Elton.Zheng, on Flickr


IMG_8623 by Elton.Zheng, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

IMG_8600 by Elton.Zheng, on Flickr


IMG_8596 by Elton.Zheng, on Flickr


IMG_8581 by Elton.Zheng, on Flickr


IMG_8577 by Elton.Zheng, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

IMG_8697 by Elton.Zheng, on Flickr


IMG_8692 by Elton.Zheng, on Flickr


IMG_8691 by Elton.Zheng, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

ChongQing Dazzle Night by Laws0n(busy), on Flickr


Chongqing impression - #8 万家灯火 Chongqing nightscop by Laws0n(busy), on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Chongqing by Laws0n(busy), on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Chongqing impression - 7 by Laws0n(busy), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I would say Chongqing is NY of China!


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

^^ CQ's skyline still need a lot of fixing to do...there are yucky buildings there lol


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I know but CQ has that potential to become the number 1 city in the world!


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

those yucky buildings give it character. okay they need to be renovated but not torn down..They remind me of the dingy buildings in HK in the intensely urban hong kong thread...


Yellow Fever said:


> I know but CQ has that potential to become the number 1 city in the world!


Number 1 in world huh? CQ is nice but I don't even think it's my #1 in China!:lol: Didn't you say a few pages back that the city was one of your fav. cities in China? I think I'm sensing a little bias here.


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Fire Cloud by AbSky, on Flickr


Fire Cloud by AbSky, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Hot. lol.


重庆, 博物馆. by DerekGuo, on Flickr


重庆, 三峡博物馆. by DerekGuo, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

kay:


----------



## Sonyuke (Jun 2, 2011)

Keep Going to catch up with Chengdu. Chongqing


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

ah, Chongqing Girl!!!

Thanks CoCo for the invite and the wonderful pictures of the city. Funny thing is, you mostly focused on Jeifangbei, which is the main CBD and center alright - but there is so much more of Chongqing it isn't even funny. .....

Nevertheless, I loved the pics of Jeifangbei CBD (Times Square), HongYaDong, the JFB Skyline pics from NanShan, CiQiKou, and the few pics you had of Jiangbei. NanPing is also developing a nice skyline of its own too. ... Lot of twins.

Anyways, thanks again for the pics, keep posting - particularly of the Chongqing Girls. ... Not enough of them make our threads.


----------



## greenlay (Jul 14, 2006)

CQ has more metropolis feel than other chinese cities, because of its chaos and density.That's why I like CQ.


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Great pics again! Love this city!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

CoCoMilk said:


> Fire Cloud by AbSky, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Fire Cloud by AbSky, on Flickr



Awesome shots...


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Hot Rod said:


> Thanks CoCo for the invite and the wonderful pictures of the city. Funny thing is, you mostly focused on Jeifangbei, which is the main CBD and center alright - but there is so much more of Chongqing it isn't even funny. .....
> 
> Nevertheless, I loved the pics of Jeifangbei CBD (Times Square), HongYaDong, the JFB Skyline pics from NanShan, CiQiKou, and the few pics you had of Jiangbei. NanPing is also developing a nice skyline of its own too. ... Lot of twins.


You can contribute CQ photos to this thread too :lol:


----------



## indosky (Feb 11, 2005)

great pics


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

_DSC_7879 by fishfall, on Flickr


_DSC_7888 by fishfall, on Flickr


_DSC_7884 by fishfall, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Chongqing City by 6g, on Flickr


Chongqing City 11.6.30 Night 8) by 6g, on Flickr​


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^Inception!


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

CoCoMilk said:


> You can contribute CQ photos to this thread too :lol:


I would love too, but for three reasons 1) In not in CQ right now 2) my photos don't quite come out like yours and 3) most of my pics would be of lovely Chongqing girls :banana: - and this is supposed to be a skyscraper forum (lol). ...

By the way, shouldn't we merge this thread into the Chongqing Cityscape megathread? It is in much need of love and attention, and many of these pics would fit there I think.


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

CHINA-GAS/SHORTAGE by Sony Chiba, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ what are those yellow cabs doing on the freeway?


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Hot Rod said:


> By the way, shouldn't we merge this thread into the Chongqing Cityscape megathread? It is in much need of love and attention, and many of these pics would fit there I think.


Sure but i dunno know who can do it



Yellow Fever said:


> ^^ what are those yellow cabs doing on the freeway?


CHINA-GAS/SHORTAGE

REF_Taxis line up to get their tanks filled on a viaduct in Chongqing municipality November 17, 2009. Central and eastern Chinese provinces faced the worst natural gas shortage in years as supplies were diverted to snowstorm-hit northern China, while producers lacked incentives to expand output because of poor margins, a state broadcaster said on Tuesday. REUTERS/Stringer (CHINA TRANSPORT ENERGY SOCIETY BUSINESS IMAGES OF THE DAY) CHINA OUT. NO COMMERCIAL OR EDITORIAL SALES IN CHINA


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ thanks for your explanation. 

btw where is the 'Chongqing Cityscape megathread'?


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Copyright All rights reserved by ernestemplar


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Copyright All rights reserved by ernestemplar


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

Chongqing Cityscape Megathread


----------



## sweet-d (Jul 20, 2010)

i've gotta go and see Chongqing some day my favorite city in china.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Hot Rod said:


> By the way, shouldn't we merge this thread into the Chongqing Cityscape megathread? It is in much need of love and attention, and many of these pics would fit there I think.


I can merge them but then one of the forums will have to lose its Chongqing thread and I don't think it'd be fair to either the Chinese or world photos section. Sorry!


----------



## SimFox (Jun 30, 2006)

CoCo!

I must congratuilate you on two superb adjective choices - 
A L M I G H T Y for Cq
and 
S E R E N E for Hz!

and couple of my own shots to your selection:


«ChongQing | Yuzhong» на Яндекс.Фотках


«Chongqing | Nan'an CBD» на Яндекс.Фотках


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Chongqing city

photos taken on July 2011
http://bbs.fengniao.com/forum/showthread.php?p=43298702


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

SimFox said:


> CoCo!
> 
> I must congratuilate you on two superb adjective choices -
> A L M I G H T Y for Cq
> ...


Thanks :lol: was thinking hard about them.

And thanks for your contribution! you are more than welcome to post more


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

posted by feipeng8865 @ Gaoloumi, Photos by Macy.Gray


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

chongqing - central chinese megapolis by shanghaisoundbites, on Flickr

incredible chongqing / 10 spread page for AA by shanghaisoundbites, on Flickr

the great chongqing - 重庆 by shanghaisoundbites, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Copyright All rights reserved by dukegong2011


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Untitled by Schlork, on Flickr


Untitled by Schlork, on Flickr


----------



## lianli (May 25, 2011)

[/url] Chongqing 019 von GlobalGainsTrip auf Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Chongqing - Sheraton-IFC Building Closeup von Konrad Shek auf Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] _DSC8276 von lgomez3d auf Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Unbenannt von Panda Reggie auf Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Night scene of Chongqing von 杰布泽仁 auf Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] P1510889 von georg.erber auf Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] P1250232-1 von debbiewhoelse auf Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] P1250191 von debbiewhoelse auf Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] P1250180-1 von debbiewhoelse auf Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] P1250166 von debbiewhoelse auf Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

By cesc523wang http://www.flickr.com/photos/wang_yiran/6075304361/


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

City by the River Nexus by Leighgion, on Flickr


Chongqing Opera House by Leighgion, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Embarassed Buddah by Leighgion, on Flickr


Eaglehead by Leighgion, on Flickr


The Giant Gold-Plated Eagle by Leighgion, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

重庆麻辣烫 by Leighgion, on Flickr


Nap Time at the Food Court by Leighgion, on Flickr


Snacky Gold by Leighgion, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the update! kay:


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

very nice


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Shimen town? 重庆 石门镇？

photos taken on August 2011
http://dcbbs.zol.com.cn/3/19_23120.html


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Shimen bridge 石门桥


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Untitled by potatocg, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

IMG_5960 by Jack Zalium, on Flickr


IMG_5969 by Jack Zalium, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Modern city by wu.peng, on Flickr


Modern city by wu.peng, on Flickr​


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Modern city by wu.peng, on Flickr


Modern city by wu.peng, on Flickr


city in the night by wu.peng, on Flickr​


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

NICE!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great updates.....thanks.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed very nice new photos from Chongqing


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

IMG_5860 by Jack Zalium, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm going to rename this thread to "the Almighty NY" !


----------



## Bluemooncm78 (Aug 11, 2011)

Chongqing looks massive and dense, but still gorgeous.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

Yellow Fever said:


> I'm going to rename this thread to "the Almighty NY" !


I don't get it.:?


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

I think Yellow Fever is making the connection many of us who have visited Chongqing, that it is quite 'the Almighty NY' (Manhattan) feeling. ....


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Modern city by wu.peng, on Flickr​


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

0731 by Homer1122, on Flickr


0731 by Homer1122, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

0731 by Homer1122, on Flickr


0731 by Homer1122, on Flickr


0731 by Homer1122, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

0731 by Homer1122, on Flickr


0731 by Homer1122, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

0731 by Homer1122, on Flickr


0731 by Homer1122, on Flickr


0731 by Homer1122, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

CoCoMilk said:


> 0731 by Homer1122, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 0731 by Homer1122, on Flickr





èđđeůx;83497564 said:


> I don't get it.:?


 See the "New York, New York" in chinese on that building!


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Hot Rod said:


> I think Yellow Fever is making the connection many of us who have visited Chongqing, that it is quite 'the Almighty NY' (Manhattan) feeling. ....


yeah, the location and density is very similar.


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

CoCoMilk your updates never fail to impress me. 


Yellow Fever said:


> See the "New York, New York" in chinese on that building!


Yeah too bad I don't speak the language so I wouldn't be able to tell!:lol:


----------



## Kenwen (May 1, 2005)

wow.nice update,Chongqing's skyline is getting beyond impressive,and also very vibrant street life as well


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

for people that have visited Chongqing (& NYC), does it really have that Manhattan feel?? In terms of atmosphere and density that is, obviously not culture and stuff lol


----------



## drunkenmunkey888 (Aug 13, 2005)

travelworld123 said:


> for people that have visited Chongqing (& NYC), does it really have that Manhattan feel?? In terms of atmosphere and density that is, obviously not culture and stuff lol


I'd say Chongqing has far more of a HK feel than NY. Theres a lot of modern buildings with very narrow streets and crowded ad space. Shanghai definitely has much more of a NY feel because of all the art deco and wider streets with outdoor cafes and tree-lined streets.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

CoCoMilk said:


> 0731 by Homer1122, on Flickr


I've just noticed in this photo, there is a food menu board indicates that they serve Hong Kong urinated beef balls. Wtf! :lol:


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

Yellow Fever said:


> I've just noticed in this photo, there is a food menu board indicates that they serve Hong Kong urinated beef balls. Wtf! :lol:


the name is nasty,but tasty not bad.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

are you sure? I ain't gonna try! :lol:


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

By 胡大鱼








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hudayu/6111989397/in/photostream

By 胡大鱼








http://www.flickr.com/photos/hudayu/6127153662/in/photostream​


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

chongqing seems so unique and incredible! I love how the great Chinese cities aren't just the east coast, but also in the west of China too. 
The urban street photos are the best!


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

By Faunubes








http://www.flickr.com/photos/faunubes/6130212517/

Post by habo望远镜 








Bigger version:
http://img853.imageshack.us/img853/7964/1108192157cbbee9140562e.jpg


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

move over, shanghai!


----------



## travelworld123 (Sep 24, 2008)

is Chongqing very different to Chengdu?? It's amazing how in one province, Sichuan (culturally), there are two megacities!


----------



## null (Dec 11, 2002)

travelworld123 said:


> is Chongqing very different to Chengdu?? It's amazing how in one province, Sichuan (culturally), there are two megacities!


Two different cultures actully, as they didn't get on well with each other, they fell apart.

Chengdu = Shu(蜀), Chongqing = Ba(巴).


----------



## lianli (May 25, 2011)

by 唯爱宝宝


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Chaotianmen Chongqing（重慶朝天門碼頭） by SnakeYi, on Flickr


Nanbinlu Chongqing（重慶南坪南濱路） by SnakeYi, on Flickr


Nanbinlu Chongqing（重慶南坪南濱路） by SnakeYi, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

Chongqing by angshah, on Flickr


train station, Hangzhou by angshah, on Flickr


DSC_1098 by GwennieKung, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

DSC_1112F by GwennieKung, on Flickr


DSC_1157F by GwennieKung, on Flickr


DSC_1083 by GwennieKung, on Flickr


----------



## CoCoMilk (Jul 9, 2009)

重庆解放碑CBD夜景 by 6g, on Flickr


重庆解放碑CBD by 6g, on Flickr


重庆罗汉寺 by 6g, on Flickr


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

simply magnificent city!

It is hard to believe that the city is STILL GROWING....

OMG.


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

COOL!


----------



## albertobusy (Jul 18, 2010)

from: http://www.facebook.com/Martin.Stavars.Photography


----------



## albertobusy (Jul 18, 2010)

from: http://www.facebook.com/Martin.Stavars.Photography


----------



## albertobusy (Jul 18, 2010)

from: http://www.facebook.com/Martin.Stavars.Photography


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

very underrated city!


----------



## albertobusy (Jul 18, 2010)

from: http://www.facebook.com/Martin.Stavars.Photography


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

"City of Fog" in one of those images, is that Chongqing's nickname?


----------



## macpolo (Apr 17, 2006)

èđđeůx;88704254 said:


> "City of Fog" in one of those images, is that Chongqing's nickname?


yes, for many many years already........


----------



## albertobusy (Jul 18, 2010)

from: http://www.facebook.com/Martin.Stavars.Photography


----------



## macpolo (Apr 17, 2006)

its not the shinning side of chongqing ,but i know many people will love love this one 

by 烟圈儿


----------



## albertobusy (Jul 18, 2010)

from: http://www.facebook.com/Martin.Stavars.Photography


----------



## khoojyh (Aug 14, 2005)

River, mountain, modern, China western Shanghai.


----------



## albertobusy (Jul 18, 2010)

from: www.youtube.com/watch?v=RuHffSL_MNs
more panoramic vids from Chongqing soon.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice video, nice tour of Chongqing...:cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

amazing images indeed...:cheers:


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7196632614/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7326612742/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7326608806/sizes/l/in/photostream/


重庆洪崖洞 by SnakeBill, on Flickr


重庆洪崖洞 by SnakeBill, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7421494798/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7421499724/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7421503140/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7421497684/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## albertobusy (Jul 18, 2010)

from: http://www.facebook.com/Martin.Stavars.Photography


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Awesome photographs from your CQ adventures... =)


----------



## albertobusy (Jul 18, 2010)

from: http://www.facebook.com/Martin.Stavars.Photography


----------



## albertobusy (Jul 18, 2010)

from: http://www.facebook.com/Martin.Stavars.Photography


----------



## albertobusy (Jul 18, 2010)

from: http://www.facebook.com/Martin.Stavars.Photography


----------



## albertobusy (Jul 18, 2010)

from: http://www.facebook.com/Martin.Stavars.Photography


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Chongqing is enormous by alpcco, on Flickr


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

andyvia said:


>


..


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ What district is that in CQ?


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

I don't know, I quotet Andyvia post. That area seem to be an a suburb area in the outskirts. The first picture with the glass skyscrapers is just north of the bridge from Yuzhong peninsula.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Published on Sep 21, 2012 by mkeiichimiyagawa (up to 1080p)


----------



## albertobusy (Jul 18, 2010)

from: http://www.facebook.com/Martin.Stavars.Photography


----------



## albertobusy (Jul 18, 2010)

from: http://www.facebook.com/Martin.Stavars.Photography


----------



## MRCQ (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Great updates! :cheers:


----------



## MRCQ (Jan 26, 2013)

*Nanbin Road*















































http://bbs.upcd.org/data/attachment/forum/201212/18/100422fv9atfp6v9cptspv.jpg

























Yuzhong Peninsula


----------



## MRCQ (Jan 26, 2013)

*Skyline*

River and the city 




























Growing Skyline


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Source : http://pic.feeyo.com/posts/579/5795428.html


----------



## albertobusy (Jul 18, 2010)

from: www.facebook.com/Martin.Stavars.Photography


----------



## MRCQ (Jan 26, 2013)

*The First Day of Chinese New Year*


----------



## MRCQ (Jan 26, 2013)

*New Year Continued*

*Chaotianmen Bridge *























































*Qiansimen Bridge Under Construction *


























Dongshuimen Bridge 
*


































*


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

^^ Thank u for sharing MRCQ =)


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

By lynnyy (panoramio.com)


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Please put credits on that photo you posted.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

ilh said:


>


----------



## MRCQ (Jan 26, 2013)

*New picture about the skyline*


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *ilerain* from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By MOMU from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *MOMU* from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *MOMU* from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chongqing / 重庆, China*




ilh said:


> 大巴
> 
> 2013-4-24 21:30
> 
> ...


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Palm Island *



By Australian Architects *Hassell*

from archdaily.com


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

Chongqing Theater by Peter D.Yeung, on Flickr very nice shot of the opera in my opinion


----------



## cfredo (Jul 9, 2012)

by britney2170


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Spring by M8 Fotofilm, on Flickr


Spring by M8 Fotofilm, on Flickr


Chongqing - Skytrain by Beschty, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Chongqing by Cactus.Cooler, on Flickr


Chongqing by Cactus.Cooler, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/poppyboy/8668133144/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/poppyboy/8667452777/sizes/l/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/poppyboy/8668106158/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/poppyboy/8729369842/sizes/l/in/photostream/​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chongqing People's Great Hall / 重庆人民大礼堂*




China 15.05.2013 11-54-30_Snapseed by michael_urspringer, on Flickr


China 614 by RenoDuck, on Flickr


China 615 by RenoDuck, on Flickr


China 15.05.2013 11-06-39_Snapseed by michael_urspringer, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Sheraton Chongqing Hotel—Hong Ya Cave by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Chongqing Hotel—Terrace by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr


Sheraton Chongqing Hotel—Royal Ballroom - Terrace by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *MOMU* from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *MOMU* from gaoloumi.com





























​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Chongqing is really amazing; great updates @little universe


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *MOMU* from gaoloumi.com


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

By *MOMU* from gaoloumi.com















































​


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2013)

Its fascinating. Looks like a blend between Hong Kong and Manhattan. Definitely gotta visit it soon.


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Yubei district, Chongqing city. 重庆渝北宝圣湖风光
http://www.lvwo.com/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=20859&page=1&extra=page=1#pid87080

May 2013


----------



## HKG (Aug 2, 2006)

Yubei district


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiefangbei CBD at night*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8950315559/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8951519036/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8951543710/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8951483982/sizes/l/in/photostream/
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*People in Chongqing / 重庆人*





taken in Chongqing by akonly, on Flickr


taken in Chongqing by akonly, on Flickr


DSC_6766 by 老张°, on Flickr


On the top of the city by 长电风扇, on Flickr


Whisper of the heart by foto., on Flickr


Whisper of the heart by foto., on Flickr


2013年6月25日，重庆陈家坪会展中心，2013高考志愿填报咨询会。 by 鱼小胖(Chenlin), on Flickr


2013年6月11日，重庆国际博览中心，2013重庆国际汽车展。 by 鱼小胖(Chenlin), on Flickr


2013年6月11日，重庆国际博览中心，2013重庆国际汽车展，车展中的小朋友。 by 鱼小胖(Chenlin), on Flickr


2013年6月11日，重庆国际博览中心，2013重庆国际汽车展。 by 鱼小胖(Chenlin), on Flickr


2013年6月11日，重庆国际博览中心，2013重庆国际汽车展。 by 鱼小胖(Chenlin), on Flickr
​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Historical Districts in Chongqing*












http://www.flickr.com/photos/philbenusa/9067791516/sizes/l/in/photostream/


Chongqing / 重庆 | Ciqikou / 磁器口 by toehk, on Flickr


Chongqing by Patricia Drury, on Flickr


Hongyadong Chongqing by tarcyliu, on Flickr​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC_9352_全景图 by 老张°, on Flickr


DSC_9371 by 老张°, on Flickr


DSC_9387_全景图 by 老张°, on Flickr


DSCF3952_全景图 by 老张°, on Flickr


DSC_9318_全景图 by 老张°, on Flickr




DSC_9331_全景图 by 老张°, on Flickr

​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Modern Chongqing / 摩登重庆*




Golden by 长电风扇, on Flickr


DSC_6298 by 老张°, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/faunubes/9065876643/sizes/l/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/faunubes/9054786587/sizes/l/in/photostream/


重庆轨道交通3号线/Chongqing Rail transport Line 3,China. by 鱼小胖(Chenlin), on Flickr


GUANYINQIAO Square by 长电风扇, on Flickr


重庆轨道交通二号线/Chongqing Rail transport Line 2,China. by 鱼小胖(Chenlin), on Flickr


​


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

Published on Jun 25, 2013 ( filmed between Feb-June, 2013 )


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

重庆 by ZM Yi, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chongqing Tiandi / 重庆天地*




DSC04030 by Silence is Talking, on Flickr


DSC04069 by Silence is Talking, on Flickr


DSC04055 by Silence is Talking, on Flickr


DSC04048 by Silence is Talking, on Flickr


DSC04098 by Silence is Talking, on Flickr


DSC04115 by Silence is Talking, on Flickr


DSC04013 by Silence is Talking, on Flickr


DSC04026 by Silence is Talking, on Flickr


​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

next page


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*The Old Chongqing Huguang Guild Hall Built in Year 1759 - 重庆 湖广会馆 *











湖广会馆 by 百慕大橘子, on Flickr









搬砖照 东水门大桥建好后，体位果然更科学了很多 by 百慕大橘子, on Flickr







​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chongqing Great Hall of the People - 重庆市人民大礼堂*



人民大礼堂NO.1 by 百慕大橘子, on Flickr


人民大礼堂NO.2 by 百慕大橘子, on Flickr


人民大礼堂NO.2 by 百慕大橘子, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

20140722-IMG_0168-1 by 亲爱的小明, on Flickr


L1004289 by sjefrobroek, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Chongqing by mr. Wood, on Flickr









Chongqing by mr. Wood, on Flickr





​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chongqing Guotai Grand Theatre - 重庆国泰艺术中心*



其实我一直觉得国泰的位置选的太恶心了 by 百慕大橘子, on Flickr


上层建筑 by 百慕大橘子, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chongqing Banyan Tree Resort - 重庆 悦榕庄*



Hot Spring Pool Villa by 自逍遙 The Wanderer, on Flickr


Hot Spring Pool Villa by 自逍遙 The Wanderer, on Flickr


Hot Spring Pool Villa by 自逍遙 The Wanderer, on Flickr








​


----------



## nandos (Jan 26, 2013)

CoCoMilk said:


> ^^ CQ's skyline still need a lot of fixing to do...there are yucky buildings there lol



Did you refer to the hanging clothes outside the high rise apartments?  it's common in asia, even in asian developed countries like singapore, taiwan, south korea, japan, people hang clothes outside. In singapore, the developers need to be creative in designing the new apartment buildings, so the clothes will not be so visible from the buildings front when they hang the clothes outside.


----------



## nandos (Jan 26, 2013)

little universe said:


> *The Old Chongqing Huguang Guild Hall Built in Year 1759 - 重庆 湖广会馆 *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I like the presence of some old classical chinese buildings in the mist of the super tall modern buildings. Awesome!!


----------



## MRCQ (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

_YYS5764 by Zeiss Otus, on Flickr




​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

_YYS5802 by Zeiss Otus, on Flickr


_YYS5837 by Zeiss Otus, on Flickr








​


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

looking outstanding!


----------



## albertobusy (Jul 18, 2010)




----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

play on by matteroffact, on Flickr


fastback by matteroffact, on Flickr


chongqing vista by matteroffact, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

unbalance by matteroffact, on Flickr


hold tight by matteroffact, on Flickr








​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

merch by matteroffact, on Flickr


pillars by matteroffact, on Flickr


courting by matteroffact, on Flickr









​


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

Bigger is Better....beautiful skyline.....!


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Yuanjiagang Metro Station*



Yuanjiagang Station by memos to the future, on Flickr








​


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

this last pic should probably go to the CRT Metro threads.


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chongqing Airport*



Chongqing airport by GTography, on Flickr










​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Jiefangbei Area, Yuzhong District - 渝中 解放碑*



China Road Trip 38 by FXTC, on Flickr


China Road Trip 34 by FXTC, on Flickr











​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

*Chongqing Great Hall of the People - 重庆市人民大礼堂*



CQSC-1-10 by yeung ming, on Flickr


Untitled by Kridtaa, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Chongqing by Kridtaa, on Flickr


Chongqing by Kridtaa, on Flickr


Untitled by Kridtaa, on Flickr



Untitled by Kridtaa, on Flickr









​


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

Untitled by memos to the future, on Flickr








​


----------



## MRCQ (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## PinkWho (Feb 14, 2015)

Awesome pictures of Chongqing!


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

Main Shopping Street









Art Museum










Gas Power Plant









Chaotianmen Bridge, opened in spring 2009













































by Thomas


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

by Thomas


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

by Zyalt


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

^^ Love this shot on approach to the Big City!


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/camelkw/12037102344/









https://www.flickr.com/photos/camelkw/12052446135/


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

by Raphael Olivier


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

by Raphael Olivier


----------



## _Hawk_ (May 9, 2008)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/lokyayo/13056560853


----------



## MRCQ (Jan 26, 2013)




----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

- edit


----------



## Spookvlieger (Jul 10, 2009)

Now watch the last 2 pages again but with this music as background. (and watch the amine movie of this soundtrack as well )
actually the city in the movie was based on HK, but I also had to think about Chongqing when I watched this movie.


----------



## modestman (Feb 1, 2015)

So beautiful city.


----------



## Android2000 (Aug 6, 2014)

Mind-boggling!


----------



## Oasis-Bangkok (Apr 24, 2009)

Chongqing Forest by Tao Long, on Flickr










Chongqing Forest by Tao Long, on Flickr










Chongqing Forest by Tao Long, on Flickr










Chongqing Forest by Tao Long, on Flickr










Chongqing Forest by Tao Long, on Flickr










Chongqing Forest by Tao Long, on Flickr


----------

